# 2013-14 BCA Fantasy NHL League ( Closed )



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

OK - so I'm setting up another Fantasy League for the upcoming NHL season. All the GMs from last year should have received an e-mail with the official invitation but if anybody didn't get one just PM me your e-mail address and I will send you the invite. If anybody new wants to join ( there is a 12 player limit and last year's GMs will get first crack ) then just PM me your e-mail address. Here is all the league info:

- there is a limit of 12 players in this League so it is on a " first come first served " basis but* I do ask that if you join that you will actually particiape and not just disappear after the draft. It only takes a few minutes to set up your roster for an entire week so there is no excuse for not participating.*

- right now the Draft is set for Sunday September 29th at 8:30 pm. This could change as I will try to set up a time that works for everybody involved. It is best to arrive at least 15 minutes early since it can take a while for your server to upload the draft board. The draft order will be randomly selected by Yahoo and we are using the 1st to last and then last to 1st method of drafting. The draft will likely take about 90 minutes to complete. If you have never done this type of draft before or if you just want a refresher then I highly suggest taking part in a couple of Mock Drafts before our draft takes place.

- your roster will have to include the following:
Centers - 2
Left Wingers - 2
Right Wingers - 2
Defenseman - 4
Goalies - 2
Utility Player ( any position except Goalie ) - 2
Bench Players ( these players can be any position but I strongly recommend having at least 1 extra Goalie ) - 6
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Total number of players on each roster - 20

You will have to change your roster on a daily basis ( you can do the whole week at once if you prefer ) to make sure that all your roster spots for each day are taken up by players actually playing that day. Every day you need to have 2 Centers, 2 LWers, 2 RWers, 4 Defensemen, 2 Goalies and 2 Utility players on your daily roster. Moving players around is easy and is explained on the board.

Scoring for our League will be:

Skaters: 1 point for Goals, Assists, Points, Plus/Minus, Power Play Points and Shots on Goal

Goalies: 1 point for Wins, Shut outs, Goals Against Average and Save Percentage

Our league will be using the " Head to Head " option which simply means that each week ( Monday to Sunday ) you will face a different opponent and each category you win will be a point for you in the standings. For example - in the 1st week I win 6 of the above categories while losing 4 categories and in the 2nd week I win 6 while losing 3 and tying 1 category then my record after 2 weeks is 12-7-1 for a total of 25 points. I know it sounds a bit confusing but once we get started it's actually pretty simple to follow.

If you have any questions about rosters, drafting, scoring or anything else to do with the League just send me a PM.


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

im in once again


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

brezilian said:


> im in once again


Good stuff - welcome back. Did you get the e-mail today from Yahoo about the League ???? This is the first year I have tried the automatic league renewal option and I just want to make sure that it works and that I did it right.


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

just curious, is there any specific reason you chose yahoo over espn to do your pool?


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

nigerian prince said:


> just curious, is there any specific reason you chose yahoo over espn to do your pool?


Not really - I've been doing NHL Fantasy Leagues and NFL Pick 'Em Leagues over at Yahoo for the last 3 years. I've never tried the ESPN versions so I can't really compare them but I'm happy with the way that Yahoo has set up these leagues. By the way - where exactly is my share of all that money you were supposedly coming into last year ???? I sent you a check for $ 500 just like your e-mail requested but I haven't seen any of my share of your $ 175.6 million inheritance. I am starting to think that you might not have been totally honest with me Prince Uwillneverseeanymoney.


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

yes sorry its taken so long to get back to you, there is currently a processing hold up at the south african bank that i am currently in a line of paperwork, also the fee to access my account was actually $5000 not $500 , please send check for the remainder and your 10% of my fortune will be wired to your account, please send a copy of your passport, as well as : address, phone #, sin # and mothers maiden name, as well as a scan of your most recent bank statement..

also if youre interested i have many lagos land claims for sale, 50 acre lots for $10,000 cash each..

hope to be hearing from you soon


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

See this strengthens my belief that you can trust people. I apologize for the error and I will send off the $ 5,000 check ASAP. Please keep the $ 500 check that was already sent as payment for your emotional suffering which was caused by my mistake. I hope you can find in your heart to forgive me although I will find it hard to do so myself.


----------



## niteshift (Mar 10, 2011)

Count me in Bob new ymail is [email protected]


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

niteshift said:


> Count me in Bob new ymail is [email protected]


I just sent you an invite - let me know if it went through.


----------



## niteshift (Mar 10, 2011)

all set got the invite, thank you. the nitewings are back for another season.


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

Where's all the NHL fans on this site ????? 7 spots left.

*2013-13 BC Aquaria Fantasy Hockey Lineup*

1 - BostonBob ( team name - *BostonBob's Bruins* )
2 - brezilian ( team name - *brezilian* )
3 - niteshift ( team name - *nitewings* )
4 - randylahey ( team name - *the dopesauce* )
5 - nigerian prince ( team name - *howard stern hc* )


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

nigerian prince said:


> im in send, need invite


Invite has been sent.


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

Still 6 spots open. I'm amazed that with all the NHL fans on here that there isn't more interest. It's totally free and it's a lot of fun so get off yer butts and start signing up.

*2013-13 BC Aquaria Fantasy Hockey Lineup*

1 - BostonBob ( team name - *BostonBob's Bruins* )
2 - brezilian ( team name - *brezilian* )
3 - niteshift ( team name - *nitewings* )
4 - randylahey ( team name - *the dopesauce* )
5 - nigerian prince ( team name - *howard stern hc* )
6 - 118869 ( team name - *KB3* )


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

Where are all the NHL fans ????


----------



## randylahey (Jun 25, 2013)

Bump. Come on guys, I thought this was canada. 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 4


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

randylahey said:


> Bump. Come on guys, I thought this was canada.


No kidding - it's not like I'm looking for players for my Fantasy Dart League. :lol: We can definitely still have fun doing a 6 player league but I always find that the more players the better. By the way - I sent everybody involved an e-mail a few days ago but have not received any responses yet. Let me know what you guys want to do.


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

5 spots left.

*2013-13 BC Aquaria Fantasy Hockey Lineup*

1 - BostonBob ( team name - *BostonBob's Bruins* )
2 - brezilian ( team name -* brezilian* )
3 - niteshift ( team name - *nitewings* )
4 - randylahey ( team name - *the dopesauce* )
5 - nigerian prince ( team name - *howard stern hc* )
6 - 118869 ( team name -* KB3* )
7 - chiefwonton ( team name - *Rubber Puckies* )


----------



## niteshift (Mar 10, 2011)

WOW Really nobody here follows hockey at all. I for for one am just naturally suspicious of any Canadian that doesn't, just sayin is all.. And by the way whatever you decide is fine with me Bob.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

niteshift said:


> WOW Really nobody here follows hockey at all. I for for one am just naturally suspicious of any Canadian that doesn't, just sayin is all.. And by the way whatever you decide is fine with me Bob.


Lol. So if I don't join the pool I must not be a good, hockey watchin Canadian?


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

Immus21 said:


> Lol. So if I don't join the pool I must not be a good, hockey watchin Canadian?


That is correct.


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

Still looking for at least 1 more player. Time for those involved to start asking friends, family or co-workers.


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

Still need one more GM for this league. I have yet to hear from 3 GMs from last season ( oppai - GM of Left Overs, Joe MC - GM of Joe's Bros and ngo911 - GM of House Stark ) so hopefully at least one of them will join.


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

Still need 1 more GM for this Fantasy League - Draft is Sunday night at 8:30 pm.


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

please delete howard stern hc, it made me create another account because it was inactive
you should really think about moving over to espn, yahoos terrible


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

nigerian prince said:


> please delete howard stern hc, it made me create another account because it was inactive
> you should really think about moving over to espn, yahoos terrible


I don't know what the problem is as both teams are still in the league. So now you have to pick one - do you want to be howard stern hc or ronnie the limo driv ???? Let me know ASAP - Bob


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

http://hockey.fantasysports.yahoo.com/hockey/30490

heres a link to the league


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

yeah delete howard stern hc please


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

nigerian prince said:


> please delete howard stern hc, it made me create another account because it was inactive
> you should really think about moving over to espn, yahoos terrible


Yahoo has a thing where if you don't log onto any of your Fantasy Leagues / Teams for a while your account goes inactive. All you need to do is put in your e-mail address and password and everything goes back to normal. As for ESPN - I might try it next season but I personally like Yahoo's layout and how the leagues are set up.


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

The draft is about to start and we're missing a bunch of players. KB3, nitewings, brezilian and Rubber Puckies - where are you guys ?????


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

Guys - I can't even begin to express just how freaking disappointed I am by the lack of participation in this league. First I can't even find 8 players to join so I have to set up a 2nd team for myself just so we can do a draft. Now during the past few weeks I sent out a few group e-mails asking you guys to help out and try and find another player and also to see if you wanted me to make some changes to the scoring categories. Even though a response would have taken you less than a minute to send I only heard back from 2 players. And now the coupe de grace - only 3 players out of 8 bothered to show up for the draft. I gave you guys plenty of notice when the draft was taking place and if the time was not convenient for you then you could have told me and the start time or date could have been changed. At this point I feel like shutting this whole damn thing down but it looks like most of you wouldn't even notice.


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

i didnt get any of those emails because yahoo for some stupid reason creates an email for you by default, could be why people didnt get those emails

anyways good luck to all, people who have joined you have to add your email, the default is a created yahoo address


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

nigerian prince said:


> i didnt get any of those emails because yahoo for some stupid reason creates an email for you by default, could be why people didnt get those emails
> 
> anyways good luck to all, people who have joined you have to add your email, the default is a created yahoo address


You just need a Yahoo e-mail account to sign up with Yahoo. I did that 3 years ago and then deleted the account. I keep getting league e-mails because they have it set up so you can choose another e-mail account as your " Default " account. I'm going to send you another e-mail right now so let me know if you get this one.


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

k i think i got it now, can you send again?


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

nigerian prince said:


> k i think i got it now, can you send again?


I just sent one around 1:15 am. If you don't receive it let me know.


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

i got it bob, thanks its working now


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

So now I need someone to take over the following BCA team:


Round 1 - Steven Stamkos ( Center )
Round 2 - Martin St. Louis ( RW ) 
Round 3 - P.K. Subban ( Defense )
Round 4 - Henrik Zetterberg ( Center / RW )
Round 5 - Matt Duchene ( Center / LW )
Round 6 - Mike Smith ( Goalie )
Round 7 - Alexander Semin ( LW / RW )
Round 8 - Braden Holtby ( Goalie )
Round 9 - Ryan Nugent-Hopkins ( Center )
Round 10 - Logan Couture ( Center / LW )
Round 11 - Jason Pominville ( RW )
Round 12 - Alexander Edler ( Defense )
Round 13 - Oliver Ekman-Larsson ( Defense )
Round 14 - Michael Del Zotto ( Defense )
Round 15 - Ryan Miller ( Goalie )
Round 16 - Nazem Kadri ( Center )
Round 17 - Brad Marchand ( LW )
Round 18 - Teddy Purcell ( RW )
Round 19 - Kyle Turris ( Center )
Round 20 - James Wisniewski ( Defense )




I also have a team available in another league:

Round 1 - Tuukka Rask ( Goalie ) 
Round 2 - Phil Kessel ( RW ) 
Round 3 - Antti Niemi ( Goalie )
Round 4 - Taylor Hall ( LW )
Round 5 - Jordan Eberle ( RW )
Round 6 - Matt Moulson ( LW )
Round 7 - Patrick Sharp ( Center / LW )
Round 8 - Mike Ribeiro ( Center )
Round 9 - Jakub Voracek ( RW )
Round 10 - Ryan Nugent-Hopkins ( Center ) 
Round 11 - Tobias Enstrom ( Defense )
Round 12 - Alex Edler ( Defense )
Round 13 - Jack Johnson ( Defense )
Round 14 - Cody Franson ( Defense )
Round 15 - Ryan Miller ( Goalie ) 
Round 16 - Ryan Kesler ( Center )
Round 17 - Tomas Plekanec ( Center )
Round 18 - Patrick Elias ( Center / LW )
Round 19 - Teddy Purcell ( RW )
Round 20 - James Wisniewski ( Defense )
Round 21 - Patrick Wiercioch ( Defense )
Round 22 - Ondrej Pavelec ( Goalie )


----------



## g_spyder91 (Mar 21, 2011)

PM sent re: BCA league team.


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks to g_spyder91 for taking over the BCA Autopicks. Here is how we are set up:

*Eastern Division*
BostonBob's Bruins ( GM - BostonBob )
nitewings ( GM - niteshift )
ronniethelimodriver ( GM - nigerian prince )
Rubber Puckies ( GM - chiefwonton )

*Western Division*
brezilian ( GM - brezilian )
Ice Monkeys ( GM - g_spyder91 )
KB3 ( GM - 118869 )
the dopesauce ( GM - randylahey )


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

Guys - I just noticed that Yahoo has an option that will allow us to redo the draft. Even though I'm happy with my team it was pretty sad that only 3 players actually bothered to show up for the draft. I gave everybody plenty of notice when it was taking place so I don't know what the problem was. I'm just worried that this might be an indication of a lack of participation by the majority of the league and if that's the case I would just rather shut it down. But I'm willing to give you guys a 2nd chance if you want it. If we do decide to redo the draft then we can either do it Tuesday night which means we would miss only the first night of games being played or we can do it next Sunday night which would mean that we would would start play in the 2nd week of the season. So what do you think - keep your team or redo the draft ???? PM me with your choice and if you do want to redo it then let me know if you prefer doing it on Tuesday or Sunday.


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

Come on guys - if we're going to redo the draft then I need to know before the first regular season game is played on Tuesday or else we will have to play with the teams we have now. I'm only suggesting this because over half the players missed the original draft last night . If we do decide on a redo then I'm looking at doing it sometime this coming Sunday night so let me know what you think ASAP.


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

i got your emails, its hard for me to give much notice for availability as i work nights and have no concrete schedual, if you get enough interest to redraft i have no issue with it and sunday should be good for me, but if it isnt i will edit a draft list.


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

nigerian prince said:


> i got your emails, its hard for me to give much notice for availability as i work nights and have no concrete schedual, if you get enough interest to redraft i have no issue with it and sunday should be good for me, but if it isnt i will edit a draft list.


I'm in the same boat as my schedule is all over the place but Sundays are usually good for me. I'm only going to redo the draft is enough people want to do that. To be honest - I'm perfectly OK with my team right now but I do realize that half the fun of these types of leagues is picking your team. I still can't figure out why only 3 of us showed up for the draft last Sunday night - nobody told me that that night was bad for them and I set up the draft date and time about 3 weeks ago. Anyway - I'll let everybody know ASAP what the decision is.


----------



## randylahey (Jun 25, 2013)

Yeah I'm happy with my team because I showed up. I'm fine with a redraft if more people actually attend. No

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

We will be redoing the Draft this Sunday ( October 6th ) at 8 pm. If you cannot make it then please let me know ASAP and I will try to find a time that is best for everybody.


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

how many people have confirmed? not including me, probably's or maybe's?


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

nigerian prince said:


> how many people have confirmed? not including me, probably's or maybe's?


Unfortunately a lot of players have not officially confirmed but hopefully they do show up. I'm being 100 % serious in that if we get another crappy turnout I'll just shut this thing down for this season. Participation is a big thing with with me and if you're not going to be active in this type of league then why join in the first place. Here is what I know so far:

*Eastern Division*
BostonBob's Bruins ( GM - BostonBob ) will be there
nitewings ( GM - niteshift ) hasn't logged onto BCA for the last 4 days but I'm pretty sure he will be there
ronniethelimodriver ( GM - nigerian prince ) will be there
Rubber Puckies ( GM - chiefwonton ) told me he was thinking of leaving the league but hasn't officially let me know

*Western Division*
brezilian ( GM - brezilian ) did not respond to my PMs or e-mails so I have no idea
Ice Monkeys ( GM - g_spyder91 ) will not be there but has set up his list with the auto-pick function
KB3 ( GM - 118869 ) did not respond to my PMs or e-mails so I have no idea
the dopesauce ( GM - randylahey ) will be there


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

so were re-drafting basically so a guy can send in a draft sheet?


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

nigerian prince said:


> so were re-drafting basically so a guy can send in a draft sheet?


Well you're looking at the worst case scenario. I'm certainly hoping that at least some of the other guys show up. Listen - I was very happy with my original team and am only doing the redraft as a favour to those that couldn't make the first one or forgot about it. If they all pull a no-show again then the league will be shut down.


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

One last reminder that the draft is at 8 pm tonight and I'm hoping you guys show up.


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

Since only 2 people showed up for the draft I'm shutting it down and due to the apathy shown I highly doubt I'll try setting one up next year.


----------

